

FCC AWS-3 Spectrum Auction Closes at $45.9B - brerlapn
https://auctionbidding.fcc.gov/auction/index.htm?CFID=5570645&CFTOKEN=11542522&jsessionid=2NntJKkcBM1WnhhvGnQprN4Zv49pj2VGN3KV01wS9BCqpVkWhQJ3!819142837!-1117002762!1422550236764

======
brerlapn
The auction had a reserve price of $10.25 billion, with optimistic
expectations at less that half of the ultimate closing bid total. The spectrum
available for bidding was in the 1695-1710 MHz, 1755-1780 MHz, and 2155-2180
MHz bands.

